# Junghans Electronic Ato-Mat Made In Germany.



## sam.

Hi everyone,its my first thread here,i am not lucky enough to own my own electric watch,

but i found this clock at my local bootsale last week,its only my second clock,and my first is fully mechanical.

I thought it might be 60's or 70's?.I saw the second hand sweeping around at the bootsale, and that interested me.

I like the way you have to start it,you have to strike the clock into action with the lever!,and the overall look of the clock suits my tastes.I tried to find out about it on net with no luck,couldn't find a serial number list either(338/4065),although i did find out it is a known company(Junghans).It is slow by 20-25 seconds in 24hours,so i have adjusted the regulator to the + a small amount.

It wont be to everyone's tastes,but i am really pleased with it,and its on my wall already,total cost Â£1.50.

Sam. :cheers:




























more on the way..............


----------



## sam.




----------



## feenix

I don't know anything about the clock I'm afraid, but I'm pretty sure that a 1.2 volt battery in a clock meant to be driven by a 1.5 volt battery isn't like to help its time-keeping. Try an alkaline battery in it, you should get better, more accurate time-keeping from it.


----------



## mel

I too would say to try a fresh alkaline battery before you bludger the regulator - however, you've already moved it! Try an alkaline in the clock and see if it now gains, in which case you have to re-adjust the reg slow again! :to_become_senile:

You have to start it basically 'cos there's not enough guts in the battery for a start-up, but once it's running it will keep going OK. Note you may find it "eats" batteries compared with a "tick - tock" quartz, the motor is running to drive the sweep, but that's a small price to pay for the sweep look! :yes:

When you get fed up with it, I'll double your money :lol: Nice piece! :yes:

(edit for sp mistooks)


----------



## sam.

feenix said:


> I don't know anything about the clock I'm afraid, but I'm pretty sure that a 1.2 volt battery in a clock meant to be driven by a 1.5 volt battery isn't like to help its time-keeping. Try an alkaline battery in it, you should get better, more accurate time-keeping from it.





mel said:


> I too would say to try a fresh alkaline battery before you bludger the regulator - however, you've already moved it! Try an alkaline in the clock and see if it now gains, in which case you have to re-adjust the reg slow again! :to_become_senile:
> 
> You have to start it basically 'cos there's not enough guts in the battery for a start-up, but once it's running it will keep going OK. Note you may find it "eats" batteries compared with a "tick - tock" quartz, the motor is running to drive the sweep, but that's a small price to pay for the sweep look! :yes:
> 
> When you get fed up with it, I'll double your money :lol: Nice piece! :yes:
> 
> (edit for sp mistooks)


Thanks guys,your sound advice is very much appreciated, i will get an alkaline battery asap,i know where the regulator was positioned before,so i will reset

that,and then go from there.

Thanks for your offer Mel,i didn't know i could double my money!,i could make a tidy 100% profit on this! :cheers:


----------



## Bernie_Be

I realise this is an old post, but i just got my hands on a similar clock. What I found interesting is that your model seems to be adjusted with the hands. My model has a wheel in the back to make that adjustment?! It seems your works have the position of that wheel foreseen, but it's not installed, maybe it was lost ?


----------

